# racial slurs



## tleilaxu (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm looking for racial slurs for fantasy races, the kind a real bigot jerk in a bar would say. (something other than "pointy ears" and "shorty")

From the chat room I got:

elves: flower-chewers

dwarves: stunties, squats, rockheads

gnomes: dung-grubbers, coneheads, lawn darts

orcs: snouts

halflings: kneebiters


Please add on to the list!


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 3, 2003)

What about calling elves tree-huggers? That's one I've heard a lot. Orcs could be called pig-face too, though that one doesn't work well when pluralized.


----------



## Geoff Watson (Jan 3, 2003)

dwarves and gnomes: lawn ornament


Geoff.


----------



## Christian Walker (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm partial to "dandelion eater" for elves. If you can work knotholes into any discussion on elven mating habits, you've got a winner. And a fight on your hands.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 3, 2003)

"Points" is a derogatory term I've used in-game for elves, although it's usually used in the third person rather than as a direct insult.

Halflings don't like to be called gnomes, dwarves don't like to be called halflings, and liches _reeaaallly_ don't like to be called zombies.

And of course, all non-illithids are _food creaturrress...._ As suggested by someone else on the bored (can't remember who, so pipe up if you read this!)


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jan 3, 2003)

Remember that racial slurs can be world- or culture-specific, and don't have to have any _obvious_ reason for being offensive.  In one of my campaign worlds, "pixie" is an incredibly derogatory term for elf.  Nobody knows precisely when that word became a racial slur; it just is.

(Of course, pixies as they're defined in the MM don't exist in that world, but that's really of secondary importance.)


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jan 3, 2003)

mouseferatu said:
			
		

> *Remember that racial slurs can be world- or culture-specific, and don't have to have any obvious reason for being offensive.  In one of my campaign worlds, "pixie" is an incredibly derogatory term for elf.  Nobody knows precisely when that word became a racial slur; it just is.
> *




One could easily say that "halfling" is really a very derogatory term for a people which uses in group name X. (it is kinda a condecending name, defining them by the standards of 'normal' humans...)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 3, 2003)

Elves we always use: Tree hugging hippies, Pointy eary thingies, leaf lovers.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jan 3, 2003)

Fun thread. 

I heard of a campaign worlds where ogres called elves "sleeyag". I thought that was a pretty decent term.

Halflings? Peck... peck peck peck peck peck.

I'm make some up-

Elves: Thinwrists, swooning willows, tra la las, leafsnoots

Orcs: porcines, swordfodder, ogre droppings

Dwarves: Stumps, half-mules, beards, axewives

Halflings: Torsoes, acorns, fairy giants, boot soles


----------



## Henry (Jan 3, 2003)

Elves: fairy-wannabees, stickmen, wastes-of-immortality
Dwarves: hill-fairies, keg-bellies, rockheads, door-stops, pyrite-munchers
Gnomes: badger-lovers, hill-fairies, truffle-pigs
Halflings: half-pints, shin-lickers, _kender_

All demi-humans: P's and Q's (for "pints and quarts"), half-men


----------



## kengar (Jan 3, 2003)

Call a dwarf by one of the "7 Dwarfs" names: i.e. Doc, Sneezy, Dopey, etc.

For orcs, "Soon-to-be-goop-on-my-sword."

For elves, "Tinkerbell" or -if you're feeling _*REALLY*_ mean- "French"


----------



## Kyramus (Jan 3, 2003)

elves: faeries (emphasis with the upturned wrists), wedgies (must be why they are always uptight, then again could it be because they have bark where it don't belong?)

dwarves: rock, giant snot, dragballs (derogatory term that states that they are too close to the ground that their balls drag on it)

gnomes: fixies (a cousin to pixies), brokesies (can't fix anything), rudolph (somewhere along the line the reindeer was said to have come from an ancient gnomish bloodline)

orcs: nobrain, FOML(face only mother loves), no tusks (basically telling an orc he has no guts/no balls), elf lover, elf father, elf mother (especially more derogatory when told to an orc male)

halflings: ancklebiters, pudgies (for those that are more fond of food than adventure), barrel (term to denote that they move like barrels with feet)


----------



## Talath (Jan 3, 2003)

We call Dark Elves, 'Inkies'


----------



## Aaron L (Jan 3, 2003)

My elven characters will use "round ear" occaisionally to refer to non elves.


----------



## carpedavid (Jan 3, 2003)

I've always been fond of referring to elves as "wingless fairies."


----------



## megamania (Jan 3, 2003)

Dwarves-    anything about their beards
Elves-         anything suggesting they are like a dwarf
Orcs-          anything inferring they are like an elf

Anyone but an Orc-   Suggest that even an Orc wouldn't do you
                  (funnier if you read the Bad Axe book on Orcs)


----------



## Forrester (Jan 3, 2003)

"Flower-chewers"? Please. 

It's daisy-munchers. Get it right.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 3, 2003)

hey, i just posted what the chat room people said.


----------



## Mallus (Jan 3, 2003)

*Here's 2...*

From an old campaign that would have been funny if the central theme hadn't been the party trying to kill all the nascent Messiah's in order to prevent the trancendance of humanity...

Elves == Jinkies

Dwarves == Zoinks

These ancient terms were taught to a PC by his dreaded --by him-- magic weapon, the Yatsword, which contained the still-bigoted soul of its former wielder, Duke Hadrian Huldrick Pelabolamus, Master of Castle and County Bakewell {which was famed for 2 entirely different kinds of tart}.


----------



## Dagger75 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Maybe PG13*

I had a group of people that hated elves.

 They called them Tree Whores.


 The term for dwarves I saw; rock     , I am going to use that one.

 Half orcs are well, "Very Good Friends of Pigs"  Can't say it, I see Eric's grandma in the corner over there.


 Thats all I got.


----------



## Steve Conan Trustrum (Jan 3, 2003)

My elven fighter-thief used to call dwarves "stone thumpers" all the time.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 3, 2003)

Hmm... There was a similar thread a while ago that might be worthwile to check out, too, tleilaxu.

I _think_ it was about racial jokes...


----------



## rich_f (Jan 3, 2003)

You can always say to a dwarf:

"your momma has a beard!!"  or "your momma has no beard!!", depending on your stance on the great whisker controversy.

What happened to that race stereotype thread?  You know, the one, somebody posted something along the lines of:

Bugbears are rowdy, they punch and slap each other as they taunt the opposition.

That inspired me to have some hobgoblins high five each other when they scored a crit on the PCs in my group.  The group quicky despaired and ran.....


----------



## Apok (Jan 3, 2003)

Elves; Pef.  This one was often used in our Shadowrun games, but I won't elaborate on what it means.  I'll give you a hint; it's an acronym.   Our group was trying to find a cyberdoc, but the only name the GM gave us was his last name and first initial; A. Peff.  We walk into a rather seedy bar & grille looking for this guy, and one player gets the brilliant idea of announcing in the middle of the main room; "Excuse me, we are looking for A. Peff.  Has anyone here seen A. Peff?"

Needless to say, most of the patrons were elves and heavily armed ones at that.  Boy, I hated our GM that day...


----------



## Darkness (Jan 3, 2003)

me said:
			
		

> *Hmm... There was a similar thread a while ago that might be worthwile to check out, too, tleilaxu.
> 
> I think it was about racial jokes... *



Got it, I think; hope it helps. 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18857

(There's also a thread about D&D pick-up lines, BTW. )


----------



## Jim DelRosso (Jan 3, 2003)

My Shadowrun character hated Elves, and always called them "pointers".  It sounded much better with the Irish accent, though.


----------



## Ace (Jan 3, 2003)

I remember the last one of these threads 


Heres my list:
Elf: Pointer or Runt or Fairy (which might not be a slur)
Dwarf: Squat (sorry 40k fans)or Shortys 
Halfling: Furfoot(which wouldn't offend him it might not precisely be a slur) or Peck (from Willow)
Gnome: Noser or Shorty as well
Halforc: Uglys or Pigface
Halfelf: Changeling or Half n' Half


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 4, 2003)

thanks for the link darkness...

on a similar note, does anyone have any bar fight stories to share? (not actual bar fights but DND barfights)


----------



## Kilmore (Jan 4, 2003)

Elves:  Twigs, points, veggies
Half-Elves: Breeds
Half-Orcs:  Ghetto-goblins
Dwarves:  Stumps or Tossers (more rude if British, I believe)
Fire Genassi:  Sparky
Water Genassi:  Puddles
Humans:  Morties, Dustys, Mayflies (referring to their short lifespans)


----------

